# Cow soon to calve



## Raywood

I have a cow who's due to have her calf any day and she's got the really loose end but noticed my bull tried to mount her a few times does this mean she's in labour and giving of a hormone that means it's happening?


----------



## DoubleR

No. Maybe someone else in the herd is in heat or coming in/going out? Or he's just being a "happy" boy  lol!


----------



## Raywood

Nope the other cow with them is also heavily pregnant to!


----------



## twinoakfarm

He's just being a man. Lol


----------



## DoubleR

twinoakfarm said:


> He's just being a man. Lol



What he said ^^^^^ Lol!


----------

